# Bathwick lido



## jjandellis (Feb 8, 2011)

Hidden away in Bathwick, on the banks of the River Avon, is the country's only surviving Georgian lido. Closed over twenty years ago, the Cleveland Pleasure Pools were at one time a favourite summer destination for generations of Bathonians.
I am quite aware that my photographic skills are poor so I shall be releasing a "just 2 pounds a month can help this poor lady have a nice shiny shiny camera" advert
anyway ... thank goodness I didnt have to cross the river avon to see this treasure and when seen balancing along a high wall by a local man I got asked if i wanted any help getting down ...what a perfect explore .....











































Thanks for looking !!


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 8, 2011)

Brilliant explore,well done.


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely place and shots, thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## RichardH (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that you've done a great job to capture the atmosphere.



> "just 2 pounds a month can help this poor lady have a nice shiny shiny camera"


I occasionally try a variation on this when my stock of gin runs low. Doesn't work.


----------



## neill (Feb 8, 2011)

I tried to take a look at this about a year ago, but stopped when looking for a way in. I did find an old sign which showed they were selling live trout, kept in the pool! I must try again next time I'm down there.


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldnt want to eat anything that had been kept in that water ..... lol...it was a nice explore ..you should definatley go if your close by


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Feb 8, 2011)

Up for a swim anyone?
Nice thread! Thanks


----------



## tonyque2 (Feb 8, 2011)

You've captured the atmosphere of this place beautifully. I particularly like the 4th picture down. Thanks for sharing


----------



## smileysal (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent.  I've been hoping for years someone would get in here and take pics. You've captured it well. Love both the main pool and the tiles still there. Was the back, shedlike building an aviary? I remember this being in the potential explores when we used to have that part of the forum.  

Excellent work. 

 Sal


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont know, possibly but there wasnt any evidence of it being an aviery, I decided to go for this one as my mums freind said she was freaked out by derelict swimming pools ..... actually gave her shivers when she saw it, so mission accomplished !!!! ... it was nice to see that apart from a bit of graffiti from an illegal rave that took place there a couple of years ago , there hasnt been much damage


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 9, 2011)

What a lovely explore and a fascinating place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, i like this alot it reminds me of a secret garden kinda explore 
Certainly very different.
Well done 

SK


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks a nice explore.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 9, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> ... it reminds me of a secret garden kinda explore


Totally agree. Love seeing the remains of blue paint and the mistiness only adds to the atmosphere of secrecy.
I absolutely love this, JJ. Fantastic find and explore.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 9, 2011)

Well done J.J. a great set of photos.It's always nice to see stuff that's right on my doorstep.There are moves in the pipeline to restore the place but in the present economic etc.............. 

http://www.clevelandpools.org.uk/index.php5?title=Introduction

Odd isn't it how you rarely visit stuff that's close to home.


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 9, 2011)

I know, I really should do westbury cement works ...but because its so close I just drive past it all the time !!! crazy eh ? .....


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> There are moves in the pipeline to restore the place



They've being saying that for the past 30 years...


----------



## King Al (Feb 9, 2011)

Great find jjandellis, looks like a fascinating explore


----------



## WelshPony (Feb 10, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> I dont know, possibly but there wasnt any evidence of it being an aviery, I decided to go for this one as my mums freind said she was freaked out by derelict swimming pools ..... actually gave her shivers when she saw it, so mission accomplished !!!! ... it was nice to see that apart from a bit of graffiti from an illegal rave that took place there a couple of years ago , there hasnt been much damage



I too am freaked out by derelict swimming pools - those, and old piers too, so this lido is a freaky beauty! As much as I'd love to go to one for a look, it'd scare the bejesus out of me. Nice photos!


----------



## smiler (Feb 15, 2011)

I enjoyed this post immensely, very different and good pics, well done jjandellis, and thanks for sharing.
Smiler


----------



## kathyms (Feb 15, 2011)

*lido*

ntastic report, id never seen one of those befor. thank you for shareing it.
kathy


----------



## ricasso (Feb 15, 2011)

nothing wrong with those pics! a cracking explore, well done!


----------



## sassyk (Feb 18, 2011)

I love to see posts on abandoned pools, i find they draw you in, i found this book a couple of years ago-

http://www.playedinbritain.co.uk/books/liquid-assets.php

It has a couple of pages on this pool and its history - a good read for all fans of Lidos, there is also one that covers indoor pools too.

PS great post.


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 22, 2011)

Brilliant! I've been wanting to take a look here for years. This place had a brief reopening in the early/mid 80s & I spent almost a whole summer there, the water was freezing though, but it was excellent fun, I wish I took my disc camera with me 

Thank you


----------



## randomnut (Feb 23, 2011)

Great find & report


----------

